# London Bike Show - Earls Court - 2009



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Went along to the London Bike Show today in Earls Court. It was nice to see the new KING RS and the New Idol in the flesh so to speak. On first impressions, the Idol just isn't doing anything for me and the King RS didn't speak out to me either. The RS is a nice frame, but I'm a little concerned aout the paint work and how it would stand up to a few months + of cycling. I really was expecting to be taken back by the new RS, but it just didn't happen I'm afraid! Also, looks like the old Idol frame has now become the 'Team' frame. Anyhow, that's life I guess.


----------



## bestT (Jan 29, 2004)

*pictures???*

don't be a tease...


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, OK then......I pick up my new King RS tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Icm76 (Jul 21, 2009)

Which colour did you choose? And did you get to see the orange one in the flesh? Looks great in some of the photos floating about, but disappointing in the De Rosa catalogue


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

nicensleazy said:


> Went along to the London Bike Show today in Earls Court. It was nice to see the new KING RS and the New Idol in the flesh so to speak. On first impressions, the Idol just isn't doing anything for me and the King RS didn't speak out to me either. The RS is a nice frame, but I'm a little concerned aout the paint work and how it would stand up to a few months + of cycling. I really was expecting to be taken back by the new RS, but it just didn't happen I'm afraid! Also, looks like the old Idol frame has now become the 'Team' frame. Anyhow, that's life I guess.


Did you see the new Merak sat below the Idol on the stand? Very nice indeed, but the price?! Its £2800, thats just £200 less than the 2009 King 3 price and apparently its not going to be professionally raced. Thats alot of money for a frame thats not going to be in the peleton, in the recession..


----------

